# Our Yearly Dementia Test



## rabbithutch (Jan 10, 2013)

It's that time of year for us to take our annual senior citizen test.

            Exercise of the brain is as important as exercise of the muscles. As we grow older, it's important to keep mentally alert. If you don't use it, you lose it!

            Below is a very private way to gauge how your memory compares to the last test. Some may think it is too easy, but the ones with memory problems may 
            have  difficulty.

            Take the test presented here to determine if you're losing it or not.

            The spaces below are so you don't see the answers until you've made your answer.
            OK, relax, clear your mind and begin.

            1. What do you put in a toaster?


















            Answer: 'bread.' If you said 'toast' give up now and do something else … Try not to hurt yourself.   If you said, bread, go to Question 2.


            2. Say 'silk' five times. Now spell 'silk.' What do cows drink?


















            Answer : Cows drink water. If you said 'milk,' don't attempt the next question. Your brain is overstressed and may even overheat. Content yourself with reading more appropriate literature such as Auto World.
            However, if you said 'water', proceed to question 3.




            3. If a red house is made from red bricks and a blue house is made from blue bricks and a pink house is made from pink bricks and a black house is made from black bricks, what is a green house made from?


















            Answer: Greenhouses are made from glass. If you said 'green bricks,' why are you still reading these??? If you said 'glass,' go on to Question 4.





            4. Without using a calculator - You are driving a bus from London to Milford Haven in Wales . In London , 17 people get on the bus. In Reading , 6 people get off the bus and 9 people get on. In  Swindon, 2people get off and 4 get on. In Cardiff , 11 people get off and 16 people get on. In Swansea , 3 people get off and 5 people get on. In Carmathen,6 people get off and 3 get on.
            You then arrive at Milford Haven ..















                Without scrolling back to review .... How old is the bus driver?











                Answer: Oh, for crying out loud!
                Don't you remember your own age?
                It was YOU driving the bus!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2013)

Gave this test to Ma Dutch the other night and she failed it big time~did not think it was funny and wouldn't speak to me for the rest of the night!   Sunday night football game without spousal interruption! Win-Win for me!


----------



## linguica (Jan 16, 2013)

I DON'T LIKE THAT TEST........................What test?.................................................OH  DAMM...I'm late for my job at Walmart again.


----------



## mercy (Jan 17, 2013)

I actually did pretty good.... until the last one.... I forgot who was driving the bus..... dementia????? I guess.....


----------



## mercy (Jan 17, 2013)

Heh, heh..... yeah... I just gave this test to my bride.... she got one answer right.... then..... she declared that I was STUPID.  I didn't realize that was part of the quiz......


----------

